# whats the best laser/radar detector



## Pacespartans (Jan 27, 2007)

what the best laser/radar detector in the market let me know please:dunno:


----------



## silvergray (Oct 11, 2006)

Valentine One


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

silvergray said:


> Valentine One


+1 on the V1.

We did a head to head with the Escort and the V1 together on a drive from Maryland to Detroit, and the V1 alerted first almost 100% of the time.

Alex


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Anything that keeps you from exceeding the speed limit. The cruise control works very well for that. Probably not the answer you wanted.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Escort 8500 and V1 are your top two choices in any comparo....so it is a toss up. I personally have the Escort. Many here swear by the V1. So...flip a coin...or see which one you can get for a better price.


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

V1 has saved me from laser a few times, and no tickets for 3 years w/ the v1 (knock on wood).


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

V1s are *permanent* staples in every car that I own.


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

where can i get one of these v1's?
Do the work on australian coppers?


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

How do u guys know u actually got saved from these "V1"s?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

coolguy1 said:


> How do u guys know u actually got saved from these "V1"s?


I know I got saved by a radar detector when I get alerted, I slow down, I see radar, I get no ticket.

Alex


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

How much will it cost to fully integrate this V1 into 2006 525i (may be with a dealer)? or better to have it plug and play, so I can move it to diff cars? Since I rent a lot..


----------



## manxs (Dec 13, 2006)

wait what is this integration you talk about? there is a better way then the usual plug in the outlet provided.. pray tell.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

manxs said:


> wait what is this integration you talk about? there is a better way then the usual plug in the outlet provided.. pray tell.


Some people hardwire the radar detector in, pulling power from somewhere near the map lights. This is a much cleaner look.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

BahnBaum said:


> I know I got saved by a radar detector when I get alerted, I slow down, I see radar, I get no ticket.
> 
> Alex


Very articulately said. :thumbup:


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

coolguy1 said:


> How much will it cost to fully integrate this V1 into 2006 525i (may be with a dealer)? or better to have it plug and play, so I can move it to diff cars? Since I rent a lot..


My cost breakdown for hardwiring it in my E39:

Labor=$0.00 (I did it myself, with some helpful tips from various DIY writeups)
Hardware=$400+shipping

Unfortunately I don't have any experience or personally know anyone who has hardwired theirs in their E60, so you may wanna poke around the E60 section. Mine is currently hardwired in my car, and I too travel a lot, and pick up cars for clients, and occasionally have to drive them back, so I also purchased the travel case. So when I'm traveling I merely pull it out of one my cars with the windshield suction cups, grab the car charger, and throw it in my suitcase and I'm set to go.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

V1 offer NO PROTECTION against Lidar (aka Laser Radar), if you think it does then you are a fool...

Only Lidar jammer works against Laser.

checkout

http://www.lidatek.com/


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

beewang said:


> V1 offer NO PROTECTION against Lidar (aka Laser Radar), if you think it does then you are a fool...
> 
> Only Lidar jammer works against Laser.
> 
> ...


That's interesting, I'll have to tell my V1 to stop warning me of laser 5-10 seconds before I see a cop pointed a laser at me on the highway.  V1's are proven to detect laser, not as much warning time as radar bands, but enough to hit the brakes to prevent a tag w/in seconds.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

V1 the best!!!!


----------



## england1987 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bob Clevenger said:


> Anything that keeps you from exceeding the speed limit. The cruise control works very well for that. Probably not the answer you wanted.


Yeah, the real question should be "what devise will allow me to speed, and yet have enough warning so that I can get back to a legal speed prior to being caught?"

I have come to the conclusion that V1 is the best. I, however, can't be bothered to spend the $400, at least not yet!!!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

330ximd said:


> That's interesting, I'll have to tell my V1 to stop warning me of laser 5-10 seconds before I see a cop pointed a laser at me on the highway.  V1's are proven to detect laser, not as much warning time as radar bands, but enough to hit the brakes to prevent a tag w/in seconds.


Then you're getting lucky because it's bouncing off of something else. Bee is right, only a jammer/shifter like a lidatek or escort's zr3 is going to provide you real laser protection.

Alex


----------

